# Feed back for web site



## caramock (Jul 5, 2010)

I was wondering if you would check out my web site and give me some feedback. I've had several other lay people look at it and they have said they were impressed and found it very well laid out and easy to use. I would like the opinion of someone in the business to give me unbiased critique. link below. Thanks for your help. I know I need to buy a domain to get rid of the extra stuff in my domain to make it easier to remember, but for starters I thought this would be alright. What do you think? 

www.SouthernPineSoaps.goods.officelive.com 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## krissy (Jul 15, 2010)

hey Cara, i looked at your site and i like it very much. it is simple to read, informative and "clean".


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jul 16, 2010)

I looked at your site and it was very appealing and easy to read.  However, I have a friend who is color blind (red and green) and she's not able to see some shades of green/greenish-blue.


----------



## IanT (Jul 16, 2010)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">



<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
	<title>Southern Pine Soaps</title><meta name="Keywords" content="hand made soap, cold process soap, all natural soap, lye soap, all natual bath products, all nautral bath oils, all natural bath oils, essential oils, fragrance oils, Southern Pine Soaps, organic" /><meta name="Description" content="Luxurious scented hand made cold process soap for even the most sensitive skin." />
	
	<link href="http://cdn1.officelivecontent.com/2.02.3015.0/WebHosting/_layouts/1033/wh/stylesV2/masterroot.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" /><link href="http://cdn1.officelivecontent.com/2.02.3015.0/WebHosting/_layouts/1033/wh/stylesV2/tables.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" />
	
	
	
	<link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="/theme.css" />

	<style type="text/css"> </style>
	
</head>
<body>

<form name="aspnetForm" method="post" action="default.aspx" id="aspnetForm">
<div>
<input type="hidden" name="MSO_PageHashCode" id="MSO_PageHashCode" value="941326550536" />
<input type="hidden" name="__VIEWSTATE" id="__VIEWSTATE" value="/wEPDwUBMGRkcl7dYh+40hAtf81tcF46W+CqSYM=" />
</div>


<script src="/WebResource.axd?d=VmF3745nhrIIu3C9YrUjnpl67v2IGE56egyYWNRvHjjK9npa9pUlzLkNzDHRInrU-OoByGGuLub-Kw6RERWeztKD4k-cj1xREikdN2kWiih-LAmKuEmisMtU-b_H8RJU0ZBl9sIM2Ks5NiNnfiMpNNc02JhMpfok1ZvGeUub0So1&amp;t=634122069120000000" type="text/javascript"></script>
	<table cellspacing="0" class="MS_MasterFrame" cellpadding="0" border="0">

		<tr>
			<td id="IWS_WH_Elem_GlobalLinks" class="MS_MasterGlobalLinks">
				<table width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" class="MSC_GlobalLinksFrame"><tr><td width="0%" class="MSC_GlobalLinksSearchFrame"><script type="text/javascript">
                function SearchBing()
                {
                var searchWords = document.getElementById('SearchInputBoxId').value;
                if(searchWords.length > 0 && searchWords != "Search the web")
                {
                window.open("http://www.bing.com/search?q=" + encodeURIComponent(searchWords) + "\&form=OFFLIV", "OfficeLiveSearch");
                }
                }
                // clear the search box when user focuses on this
                function ClearSearchBox()
                {
                if(document.getElementById('SearchInputBoxId').value == "Search the web")
                {
                document.getElementById('SearchInputBoxId').value = "";
                document.getElementById('SearchInputBoxId').className = "MSC_SearchBox MSC_SearchBoxUnghostedText";
                }
                }
                // Fill search box with search hint text when user clicks away
                function PopulateSearchBox()
                {
                if(document.getElementById('SearchInputBoxId').value == "")
                {
                document.getElementById('SearchInputBoxId').value = "Search the web";
                document.getElementById('SearchInputBoxId').className = "MSC_SearchBox MSC_SearchBoxGhostedText";
                }
                }
              </script><input class="MSC_SearchBox MSC_SearchBoxGhostedText" type="text" id="SearchInputBoxId" onfocus="javascript:ClearSearchBox();" onBlur="javascript:PopulateSearchBox();" onkeypress="javascript:if(event.keyCode==13){SearchBing();event.returnValue=false;}" value="Search the web"></td><td align="left" width="100%"><input class="MSC_SearchButton" type="image" id="SearchButtonId" src="/_layouts/wh/images/search.gif" onClick="javascript:SearchBing();event.returnValue=false;" alt="Search"></td></tr></table>
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr >
			<td id="IWS_WH_Elem_Header" class="MS_MasterHeader">
				<TABLE cellSpacing="0" cellPadding="0" width="780" border="0" class="MSC_SiteWidth">

  <TR>
    <TD width="147" class="BG_Light">[img]/headerImagesOriginal/Salon/1f_62a259_t11.jpg?id=1276643996573[/img]</TD>
    <td class="BG_Light" valign="middle" align="left" width="65%" style="padding:0px 0px 0px 20px">
      <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
        <tr>
          <td align="left">
            <h1 id="IWS_WH_Elem_SiteTitle" class="MSC_HeaderText F_Dark" style="padding:0px;margin:0px"><span style="font-weight: normal; font-size: 18pt; color: #787200; font-style: normal; font-family: Arial; text-decoration: ">Southern Pine Soaps</span></h1>
          </td>

        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td align="left">
            <h4 id="IWS_WH_Elem_SiteDescription" class="MSC_HeaderDescription F_Dark"><span style="font-weight: normal; font-size: 14pt; color: #5a5600; font-style: normal; font-family: Arial; text-decoration: ">Pamper your skin</span></h4>
          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>

    <TD width="35%" class="BG_Light" align="left" background="/headerImagesOriginal/Salon/2_62a259_t11.jpg?id=1276643996573"></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr style="display:none">
			<td id="IWS_WH_Elem_TopNav" class="MS_MasterPrimaryNav">
				
			</td>
		</tr>

		<tr> 
			<td>
			<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" style="width:100%"> <tr>
				<td id="IWS_WH_Elem_LeftNav" nowrap="true" class="MS_MasterLeftNav" style="width:150px" >
					<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" class="MSC_PrimaryNavFrame">
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavLinkFrame-On">[url="
                  /default.aspx"]Home[/url]</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavTopSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavBottomSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavLinkFrame">[url="
                  /aboutus.aspx"]About Us[/url]</td>

  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavTopSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavBottomSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavLinkFrame">[url="
                  /contactus.aspx"]Contact Us[/url]</td>

  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavTopSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavBottomSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavLinkFrame">[url="
                  /SoapsforSale.aspx"]Soaps for Sale[/url]</td>

  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavTopSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavBottomSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavLinkFrame">[url="
                  /BathOilsandSalts.aspx"]Bath Oils &amp; Salts[/url]</td>

  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavTopSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavBottomSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavLinkFrame">[url="
                  /SpecialOffers.aspx"]Special Offers[/url]</td>

  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavTopSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavBottomSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavLinkFrame">[url="
                  /Availability.aspx"]Retail locations[/url]</td>

  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavTopSpace"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="MSC_PrimaryNavBottomSpace"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
				</td>

				<td class="MS_MasterBody">
					<div id="IWS_WH_Elem_Content" class="MSC_Body">
						<div id="IWS_WH_ZoneRowContainer"><table class="MS_WH_ZoneRow"><tbody><tr><td style="WIDTH: 1%" colspan="1" rowspan="1" class="MS_WH_ZoneSpacing"/><td valign="top" style="WIDTH: 98%" colspan="1" rowspan="1"><div class="MS_WH_ZoneContent" id="IWS_WH_Zone1"><div id="Home_ContentSuggestion"><noscript>
	Please enable JavaScript to view this page content properly.
</noscript><iframe id="ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl1" xmlns:iws="iws" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowTransparency="true" style="height:132px;width:135px;float:left;margin-left:0px;margin-top:12px;margin-right:12px;margin-bottom:12px;overflow:hidden;">

</iframe><script type="text/javascript">
	setTimeout('HtmlControlJS.loadFrame\x28\x27ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl1\x27, \x27\x5cx3ca title\x5cx3d\x5cx22Free Classifieds\x5cx22 href\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.webclassifieds.us\x5cx22 \x5cx3e\x5cx3cimg src\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.webclassifieds.us\x5cx2fbanners\x5cx2fwebleeg-125x125-2.gif\x5cx22 alt\x5cx3d\x5cx22Free Classifieds\x5cx22 width\x5cx3d\x5cx22125\x5cx22 height\x5cx3d\x5cx22125\x5cx22 border\x5cx3d\x5cx220\x5cx22\x5cx2f\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2fa\x5cx3e \x27,1033, \x272.02.3015.0\x27\x29\x3b', 0);
</script> <noscript>
	Please enable JavaScript to view this page content properly.
</noscript><iframe id="ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl2" xmlns:iws="iws" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowTransparency="true" style="height:58px;width:115px;float:right;margin-left:12px;margin-top:12px;margin-right:0px;margin-bottom:12px;overflow:hidden;">

</iframe><script type="text/javascript">
	setTimeout('HtmlControlJS.loadFrame\x28\x27ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl2\x27, \x27\x5cx3ca href\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.twitter.com\x5cx2fcaramock\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3cimg src\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2ftwitter-badges.s3.amazonaws.com\x5cx2ffollow_bird-b.png\x5cx22 alt\x5cx3d\x5cx22Follow caramock on Twitter\x5cx22\x5cx2f\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2fa\x5cx3e\x27,1033, \x272.02.3015.0\x27\x29\x3b', 0);
</script><noscript>
	Please enable JavaScript to view this page content properly.
</noscript><iframe id="ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl3" xmlns:iws="iws" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowTransparency="true" style="height:107px;width:280px;float:right;margin-left:12px;margin-top:12px;margin-right:0px;margin-bottom:12px;overflow:hidden;">

</iframe><script type="text/javascript">
	setTimeout('HtmlControlJS.loadFrame\x28\x27ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl3\x27, \x27\x5cx3c\x5cx21-- PayPal Logo --\x5cx3e\x5cx3ctable border\x5cx3d\x5cx220\x5cx22 cellpadding\x5cx3d\x5cx2210\x5cx22 cellspacing\x5cx3d\x5cx220\x5cx22 align\x5cx3d\x5cx22center\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3ctr\x5cx3e\x5cx3ctd align\x5cx3d\x5cx22center\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2ftd\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2ftr\x5cx3e\x5cx0d\x5cx0a\x5cx3ctr\x5cx3e\x5cx3ctd align\x5cx3d\x5cx22center\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3ca href\x5cx3d\x5cx22\x5cx23\x5cx22 onclick\x5cx3d\x5cx22javascript\x5cx3awindow.open\x5cx28\x5cx27https\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.paypal.com\x5cx2fcgi-bin\x5cx2fwebscr\x5cx3fcmd\x5cx3dxpt\x5cx2fMarketing\x5cx2fpopup\x5cx2fOLCWhatIsPayPal-outside\x5cx27,\x5cx27olcwhatispaypal\x5cx27,\x5cx27toolbar\x5cx3dno, location\x5cx3dno, directories\x5cx3dno, status\x5cx3dno, menubar\x5cx3dno, scrollbars\x5cx3dyes, resizable\x5cx3dyes, width\x5cx3d400, height\x5cx3d350\x5cx27\x5cx29\x5cx3b\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3cimg  src\x5cx3d\x5cx22https\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.paypal.com\x5cx2fen_US\x5cx2fi\x5cx2fbnr\x5cx2fhorizontal_solution_PPeCheck.gif\x5cx22 border\x5cx3d\x5cx220\x5cx22 alt\x5cx3d\x5cx22Solution Graphics\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2fa\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2ftd\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2ftr\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2ftable\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx21-- PayPal Logo --\x5cx3e\x27,1033, \x272.02.3015.0\x27\x29\x3b', 0);
</script></div><div> </div><div> </div><div> </div><div> </div><div> </div><div> </div><div> </div><div> <noscript>
	Please enable JavaScript to view this page content properly.

</noscript><iframe id="ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl4" xmlns:iws="iws" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowTransparency="true" style="height:216px;width:130px;float:right;margin-left:12px;margin-top:12px;margin-right:0px;margin-bottom:12px;overflow:hidden;">

</iframe><script type="text/javascript">
	setTimeout('HtmlControlJS.loadFrame\x28\x27ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl4\x27, \x27\x5cx3c\x5cx21-- Facebook Badge START --\x5cx3e\x5cx3ca href\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.facebook.com\x5cx2fpages\x5cx2fSouthern-Pine-Soaps\x5cx2f140010656013341\x5cx22 target\x5cx3d\x5cx22_TOP\x5cx22 style\x5cx3d\x5cx22font-family\x5cx3a \x5cx26quot\x5cx3blucida grande\x5cx26quot\x5cx3b,tahoma,verdana,arial,sans-serif\x5cx3b font-size\x5cx3a 11px\x5cx3b font-variant\x5cx3a normal\x5cx3b font-style\x5cx3a normal\x5cx3b font-weight\x5cx3a normal\x5cx3b color\x5cx3a \x5cx233B5998\x5cx3b text-decoration\x5cx3a none\x5cx3b\x5cx22 title\x5cx3d\x5cx22Southern Pine Soaps\x5cx22\x5cx3eSouthern Pine Soaps\x5cx3c\x5cx2fa\x5cx3e\x5cx3cbr\x5cx2f\x5cx3e\x5cx3ca href\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.facebook.com\x5cx2fpages\x5cx2fSouthern-Pine-Soaps\x5cx2f140010656013341\x5cx22 target\x5cx3d\x5cx22_TOP\x5cx22 title\x5cx3d\x5cx22Southern Pine Soaps\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3cimg src\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fbadge.facebook.com\x5cx2fbadge\x5cx2f140010656013341.1939.520975235.png\x5cx22 width\x5cx3d\x5cx22120\x5cx22 height\x5cx3d\x5cx22171\x5cx22 style\x5cx3d\x5cx22border\x5cx3a 0px\x5cx3b\x5cx22 \x5cx2f\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2fa\x5cx3e\x5cx3cbr\x5cx2f\x5cx3e\x5cx3ca href\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.facebook.com\x5cx2fbusiness\x5cx2fdashboard\x5cx2f\x5cx22 target\x5cx3d\x5cx22_TOP\x5cx22 style\x5cx3d\x5cx22font-family\x5cx3a \x5cx26quot\x5cx3blucida grande\x5cx26quot\x5cx3b,tahoma,verdana,arial,sans-serif\x5cx3b font-size\x5cx3a 11px\x5cx3b font-variant\x5cx3a normal\x5cx3b font-style\x5cx3a normal\x5cx3b font-weight\x5cx3a normal\x5cx3b color\x5cx3a \x5cx233B5998\x5cx3b text-decoration\x5cx3a none\x5cx3b\x5cx22 title\x5cx3d\x5cx22Make your own badge\x5cx21\x5cx22\x5cx3ePromote Your Page Too\x5cx3c\x5cx2fa\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx21-- Facebook Badge END --\x5cx3e\x27,1033, \x272.02.3015.0\x27\x29\x3b', 0);
</script></div><div align="left" class="F_Mid" style="FONT-SIZE: 20px"> <noscript>
	Please enable JavaScript to view this page content properly.
</noscript><iframe id="ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl5" xmlns:iws="iws" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowTransparency="true" style="height:21px;width:130px;float:none;margin-left:0px;margin-top:0px;margin-right:0px;margin-bottom:0px;overflow:hidden;">

</iframe><script type="text/javascript">
	setTimeout('HtmlControlJS.loadFrame\x28\x27ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl5\x27, \x27\x5cx3ca href\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.zuxxx.com\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3cimg src\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.zuxxx.com\x5cx2fimages\x5cx2ffree-classifieds.gif\x5cx22 border\x5cx3d\x5cx220\x5cx22 alt\x5cx3d\x5cx22Free classifieds\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2fa\x5cx3e\x27,1033, \x272.02.3015.0\x27\x29\x3b', 0);
</script></div><div align="left" class="F_Mid" style="FONT-SIZE: 20px"> <noscript>
	Please enable JavaScript to view this page content properly.
</noscript><iframe id="ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl6" xmlns:iws="iws" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" allowTransparency="true" style="height:37px;width:122px;float:none;margin-left:0px;margin-top:0px;margin-right:0px;margin-bottom:0px;overflow:hidden;">

</iframe><script type="text/javascript">
	setTimeout('HtmlControlJS.loadFrame\x28\x27ctl00_IWS_WH_CPH_Content_HtmlControl6\x27, \x27\x5cx3ca href\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.linkreferral.com\x5cx2fadwel.pl\x5cx3foldrefid\x5cx3d298434\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3cimg src\x5cx3d\x5cx22http\x5cx3a\x5cx2f\x5cx2fwww.linkreferral.com\x5cx2fimages\x5cx2flinkreferal\x5cx2flinkbutton.gif\x5cx22 border\x5cx3d\x5cx220\x5cx22 alt\x5cx3d\x5cx22free web site trafffic and promotion\x5cx22 width\x5cx3d\x5cx22114\x5cx22 height\x5cx3d\x5cx2232\x5cx22\x5cx3e\x5cx3c\x5cx2fa\x5cx3e\x5cx0d\x5cx0a\x5cx0d\x5cx0a\x27,1033, \x272.02.3015.0\x27\x29\x3b', 0);
</script></div><div align="left" class="F_Mid" style="FONT-SIZE: 20px"> </div><div align="left" class="F_Mid" style="FONT-SIZE: 20px">Did You Know.....     </div><div align="left" class="F_Mid" style="FONT-SIZE: 20px">            [img]/images/100_1278.jpg[/img] </div><div align="left" class="F_Mid" style="FONT-SIZE: 20px">Cold process soap is a very good way to pamper your skin? Unlike your grandmother's or great grandmother's lye soap, cold process soap uses the same chemical process only using enough lye to create [url="http://www.lyedepot.com/saponification/index.html"]saponification[/url].  Once this chemical process is complete there is no lye remaining.  Left is a completely luxurious soap to pamper your skin.  What makes hand made soap so special is glycerin.  When we make hand made soap we create glycerin that attracts moisture to your skin. Only the best ingredients are used to create our natural soaps.  One-third of our soap recipe is made up of super moisturizing olive oil and coconut oil.  So come let us make your skin soft and supple.</div><div align="left" class="F_Mid" style="FONT-SIZE: 20px"> </div><div align="left" class="F_Mid" style="FONT-SIZE: 20px"> </div></div></td><td style="WIDTH: 1%" colspan="1" rowspan="1" class="MS_WH_ZoneSpacing"/></tr></tbody></table><table class="MS_WH_ZoneRow"><tbody><tr><td style="WIDTH: 1%" colspan="1" rowspan="1" class="MS_WH_ZoneSpacing"/><td valign="top" style="WIDTH: 48.5%" colspan="1" rowspan="1"><div class="MS_WH_ZoneContent" id="IWS_WH_Zone2">



<p align="center">  [img]/images/100_1274.jpg[/img]
</p></div></td><td style="WIDTH: 1%" colspan="1" rowspan="1" class="MS_WH_ZoneSpacing"/><td valign="top" style="WIDTH: 48.5%" colspan="1" rowspan="1"><div class="MS_WH_ZoneContent" id="IWS_WH_Zone3"><div>[b]Southern Pine Soaps[/b]</div><div>229-251-9418  
[email="[email protected]"][email protected][/email]</div><div> </div><div> </div></div></td><td style="WIDTH: 1%" colspan="1" rowspan="1" class="MS_WH_ZoneSpacing"/></tr></tbody></table></div>

					</div>
				</td>
			</tr></table>
			</td>
		</tr>
		
		<tr>
			<td id="IWS_WH_Elem_Footer" colspan="2" class="MS_MasterFooter">
				<div class="MSC_FooterFrame">
					<span id="IWS_WH_Elem_FooterLinks">

						
					</span>
					<div id="IWS_WH_Elem_FooterText" class="MSC_FooterText">
						All rights reserved
					</div>
				</div>
			</td>
		</tr>
<tr id="ctl00_IWS_WH_Elem_Logo">
	<td id="ctl00_IWS_WH_Elem_BottomAd" class="MS_MasterBottomAD" style="padding-top:2px">
			    <div title="Microsoft Office Live Small Business - Get a free website and more" style="text-align:left;float:right;padding:4px;font-family:Tahoma;"><a href="http://officelive.com/logo" style="text-decoration:none;color:black;"> <span style="font-size:9px;margin-left:2px">Powered by</span>
[img]/_layouts/wh/images/icons/Office_icon_12x12.gif[/img]<span style="font-size:11px;">Microsoft Office Live</span></a><span style="padding-left:4px;padding-right:4px">|</span>[url="http://www.officelive.com/free-website"]<span style="font-size:11px;">Create a free website</span>[/url]</div>

			</td>
</tr>

	</table>
</form>

 
                    <script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
                        var FCProAccountId = "837b9e2e-6e78-4392-8603-6862d2acf2e4";
                        var ServerName = "SouthernPineSoaps-goods-officelive-com.sitereports.officelive.com";
                    </script>
                    <script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript" src="http://SouthernPineSoaps-goods-officelive-com.sitereports.officelive.com/js/restats_static.js">
                    </script>
                    <noscript>
                        [img]http://SouthernPineSoaps-goods-officelive-com.sitereports.officelive.com/FCPISAPI/ISAPIExtn.dll/i/837b9e2e-6e78-4392-8603-6862d2acf2e4/0[/img]
                    </noscript>

                
 
</body>
</html>
```



I made one change on your code so that your page reads "Southern Pine Soaps" instead of "Home" at the top.... the only other feedback Id say is to make it so all the ads are on one line instead of checkerboarded around.... also , for your css document.. you may want to change the name of it from theme.css to screen.css, this will be the default css style that you use for people using screen cpus, later you may want to implement mobile.css (handheld users), print.css (for when people want to print your page), or other styles like for people who are colorblind as mentioned above.


nice colorscheme! I know how hard it is to create one, Ive been trying to update sites Ive had up for a few months and I know the struggle that can be lol...


I notice your using office live to create your sites, so this may be over your head but feel free to pm me if you have questions or need help  Im not an expert but Im obsessed with this stuff now [/code]


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 17, 2010)

I love your color scheme too! Nice job! 

Are you selling your soaps as drugs/cosmetics or just plain soap? 
Be careful of claims (or even implied claims) you write in the descriptions. The FDA is pretty particular about this. 

For example: 

            "Lemongrass has been used for centuries to treat extreme   
        perspiration, athletes foot, muscular pain and aid poor circulation."

While that's true, it is implied that people will be able to treat their athletes foot with your soap, and therefore, your soap is a drug in the eyes of the FDA. 

I know the likelihood of the FDA ever investigating is slim and next to none, but I like to play by the rules. Besides, the fines are steep, and that's also a good deterrent!


----------



## caramock (Jul 22, 2010)

*web site feed back*

Thanks everyone for your helpful tips!


----------

